# FINALLY! A Horse comunity!!!!!



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

*Well, HI! I am the typical horse crazy girl, Horses never leave my mind! I live on 85 acres of horse farm and own 4 horses! I also ride for an eventing team!*


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. If that is yours in your avatar, he is gorgeous. Have fun posting.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey there! wow you're so lucky to live on 85 acres  have fun posting and if you have any questions, feel free to ask!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Have fun posting. Nice to meet you


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hello and welcome


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

*Thanks! And yes, the horse is mine! her name is Blue!*


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

welcome and have fun posting!!!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hi, and welcome! We're so glad to have you! Blue is just gorgeous!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Howdy ma'am and enjoy the ride


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum.  Aw, your horse is so pretty! Have fun posting.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

*Wow, you guys are going to give Blue a big head!*


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That's okay. Most of the horses here have them, I think.  LOL


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

smrobs said:


> That's okay. Most of the horses here have them, I think.  LOL


* Lol! Our mare Ariel already thinks she's all that and a side of fries! Blue is my princess!*


----------

